# Back To Instinctive Shooting



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

When i got back into slingshot shooting I customized my slingshot that I can use the fork tip as a reference point. I works very well.
But my mind never let go of a tree fork I use as a child. I did not aim. I just pointed at the target an shot.
I had a lot of fun.
I wanted to try this again. I cut a 'tree fork' shape slingshot out of a board and put some tubing on it.
I can tell you that I had the time of my life.
There was this feeling again I remembered. I had a blast. I shot all afternoon.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great, isn`t it...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool feeling, and nice shooter!

Now which image is the correct orientation of that slingshot? Your avatar or posted pic









Edit never mind I see now that they are two separate images. Oh well I was almost clever


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what its all about. Fun


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a great shape for a shooter.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

There is no better feeling than seeing that spot that attracts your eye, shooting, hitting it and realize you didn't even see your slingshot.


----------

